# Sony Clie Not talking to me..

## 67comet

I've bounced around the forums, talked a few in IRC #gentoo, and still have made no headway with my Sony Clie since early December.

I recompiled my kenrel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 AND 2.6.10-r1) with all the USB stuff that looked familure/usefull, and needed (I have yet to see anything about "visor" I see that around the forums, but not in genkernel --menuconfig all).

When I dmesg I see a little about Palm Sony at the end mainly. Here is my dmesg with the Sony hooked up to the usb port.

```

# dmesg

power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

usb 1-2: Product: USB Mouse

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 1-2: hotplug

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbmouse 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbmouse 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech USB Mouse on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: capability 0001 at 68

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e19ecc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: Product: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb4: hotplug

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 4-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 2 portsc 008a

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 1-2: unregistering interface 1-2:1.0

usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

usb 1-2: unregistering device

usb 1-2: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001403 POWER sig=k  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 low speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CSC

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 2 portsc 01a3

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

usb 1-2: Product: USB Mouse

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 1-2: hotplug

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

usbmouse 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbmouse 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech USB Mouse on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: suspend_hc

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0083

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: Palm Handheld

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sony

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0083

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: Palm Handheld

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sony

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0083

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 4

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: Palm Handheld

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sony

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df24c240] link (1f24c1e2) element (1e751040)

  0: [de751040] link (1e751080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1b605a40)

  1: [de751080] link (1e7510c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687e80)

  2: [de7510c0] link (1e751100) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687e90)

  3: [de751100] link (1e751140) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ea0)

  4: [de751140] link (1e751180) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687eb0)

  5: [de751180] link (1e7511c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ec0)

  6: [de7511c0] link (1e751200) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ed0)

  7: [de751200] link (1e751240) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ee0)

  8: [de751240] link (1e751280) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ef0)

  9: [de751280] link (1e7512c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687f00)

  10: [de7512c0] link (1e751300) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687f10)

[skipped 6 active TD's]

  17: [de751480] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df24c270] link (1f24c1e2) element (1e7514c0)

  0: [de7514c0] link (1e751500) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1b605a40)

  1: [de751500] link (1e751540) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=1 DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687e80)

  2: [de751540] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df24c240] link (1f24c1e2) element (1e751040)

  0: [de751040] link (1e751080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1b605a40)

  1: [de751080] link (1e7510c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687e80)

  2: [de7510c0] link (1e751100) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687e90)

  3: [de751100] link (1e751140) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ea0)

  4: [de751140] link (1e751180) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687eb0)

  5: [de751180] link (1e7511c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ec0)

  6: [de7511c0] link (1e751200) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ed0)

  7: [de751200] link (1e751240) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ee0)

  8: [de751240] link (1e751280) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687ef0)

  9: [de751280] link (1e7512c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687f00)

  10: [de7512c0] link (1e751300) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=f DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687f10)

[skipped 6 active TD's]

  17: [de751480] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df24c270] link (1f24c1e2) element (1e7514c0)

  0: [de7514c0] link (1e751500) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1b605a40)

  1: [de751500] link (1e751540) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=1 DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=69(IN) (buf=01687e80)

  2: [de751540] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=4, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0083

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: Palm Handheld

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sony

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0083

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 6

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: Palm Handheld

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sony

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

```

Down there at the end is what I get when I've got "HotSync" operating on the Palm when I dmesg.

When I do a:

```

$ tail -f /var/log/messages

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0083

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: Product: Palm Handheld

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sony

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: hotplug

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Dec 29 09:20:16 localhost usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

```

I get that when I hit "HotSync".

I've been trying to use Evolution 2.0 and J-Pilot.

There is NO /dev/usb/tts (there is a /dev/usb/hid but it's empty) /dev/tts has 0-7 and there is a broken /dev/pilot file in there, it's supposed to point to /usb/tts/1. I've tried to tell j-pilot and evo that the palm is at /dev/tts/0 through 7 and tried to symlink /dev/pilot to /dev/tts/0-7 with no change.

I do not think I have udev and know little about that, however I ASSUME I shouldhave it, but can't seem to find out the paticulars of it.

Anyone have ideas/links to get this device running? I got a new watch for Christmas that doesn't store my appointmets (It's a Seiko SNA-139) so I'm trying to use this Sony Clie to fill my old watches shoes. (It was a Casio EDB-610)

Thanks ahead of time,

Justin   :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. When I updated the kernel to 2.6.10-r1 my usb thumb drive and camera would not mount, and I could no longer save to my samba server. Made me say D@M#!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

67comet,

Give up on genkernel.

In 2.6.10 the Options you want are

```
USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL)

USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver (USB_SERIAL_VISOR)
```

At least, it looks promising

----------

## 67comet

K I tried make menuconfig .. 

I see no where that there is an option for:

```

USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL)

USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver (USB_SERIAL_VISOR)

```

I looked at every step of:

Device Drivers>USB support>

I didn't see any other options for USB in the menu.

Also when I use genkernel --menuconfig all it gives me this same menu, with the same stuff checked off. (Might be the config file) ..

Sorry if I'm being so noob, but "grrrr" heheehe .. damn the kernel/modual gods!

Justin

DISREGARD .. FOUND IT! .. Sorry didn't dig deep enough .. Here is the route for those that might have the same issue finding it-----

Device Drivers>USB support>USB Serial Converter support>----

----------

## 67comet

Never mind .. I redid my kernel, emerged udev, adjusted the conf files it needed, and rebooted .. 

Did a little lusb and hit the hotsync button, and walla, there was my Sony Clie.

Fired up J-Pilot, hit hotsync on the Sony, then hotsync on J-Pilot .. Zip, nada, nothing.

What am I doing wrong?

After I emerged udev, I noticed that /dev/pilot and /dev/usb was gone. Let alone /dev/usb/tts/0 or other.

Suggestions anyone?

Justin   :Shocked: 

----------

## GungHo

Hi,

have you solved this problem meanwhile ?

If not, have you had a look into /var/log/messages ?!

cheers

----------

## furbmeister

If you're using udev this time around your usb devices for your palm should be setup as:

```
mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0

mknod /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1
```

also make sure that /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1 are r+w for your user.

then use /dev/ttyUSB1 to connect your clie to whatever syncing medium you use.

----------

## GungHo

Hi furbmeister,

if I may say, you are wrong.

In the moment, when the sync button of the palm/visor/ie is pressed, and all necessary drivers are loaded, there are 2 device nodes automatically created, according to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

```
KERNEL="ttyUSB[0-9]*",  NAME="tts/USB%n", SYMLINK="%k"
```

You do not have to issue mknod commands, as it is the sense of the life of udev to create /dev entries automatically, so you do not have to intervene manually.

But if you have a image of your /dev directory which is automatically restored by udev on startup, then your mknod statements may make sense. But using such a file is against the sense of udev (but it is supported).

I'm not using such a file on my box, /dev is populated automatically, and there are some convenient links generated by a local rule file. 

Maybe you should have a look at

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/migration-to-2.6.xml

HtH

cheers

----------

## furbmeister

 *GungHo wrote:*   

> Hi furbmeister,
> 
> if I may say, you are wrong.
> 
> In the moment, when the sync button of the palm/visor/ie is pressed, and all necessary drivers are loaded, there are 2 device nodes automatically created, according to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules
> ...

 

GungHo,

Yes, you're right about udev, I realized the same thing soon after I got more familiar with it  :Wink: . My syncing however works perfect now. But this is what I did to get mine working after I realized that everytime I sync a new USB device is created, so then if I use /dev/ttyUSB1 the first time, it won't work the next, so I created 10-local.rules for udev and placed it in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and I placed the following inside the rules file:

```
SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", NAME="tts/USB%n", SYMLINK="pilot"
```

as you can see that will create a symlink for the second USB device everytime for /dev/pilot (please note this works for me because my clie always connects through the second USB device created, e.g. if USB0 and USB1 are created by udev, the Clie will use USB1 to sync). So this rule will create a symlink to USB0 first then since it's the same name (doesn't increment with the device number) it will stick with USB1 when it is created.

Now synching works for me every time, no matter what usb device is created, using /dev/pilot to sync of course.

By the way, from there you could also see that the USB devices are created in /dev/tts/USB*

Hope this helps someone that is having the same issues I had.

Drew.

----------

## GungHo

Hi furbmeister,

 *Quote:*   

> But this is what I did to get mine working after I realized that everytime I sync a new USB device is created, so then if I use /dev/ttyUSB1 the first time, it won't work the next, so I created 10-local.rules for udev and placed it in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and I placed the following inside the rules file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", NAME="tts/USB%n", SYMLINK="pilot"
> ...

 

you did like I suggested in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316924-highlight-.html  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## jtaylor72

Have you tried giving it flowers or chocolate?

sorry...with that title, I couldn't resist.

----------

## furbmeister

 *GungHo wrote:*   

> Hi furbmeister,
> 
>  *Quote:*   But this is what I did to get mine working after I realized that everytime I sync a new USB device is created, so then if I use /dev/ttyUSB1 the first time, it won't work the next, so I created 10-local.rules for udev and placed it in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and I placed the following inside the rules file:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Cool, udev is great isn't it?  :Wink: 

----------

## GungHo

yeah, full ack (cheers to Greg KH), as is the whole Gentoo  :Idea: 

----------

